# Breaking in Strings how many shots?



## WiscTrav (Mar 17, 2005)

What kind of string? Factory or after market. I shot about 5 shots after installing Vapor Trails strings. 1000+ shots later the bow is still in specs. If the poll had a 0-50, that what I would have picked.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
My brand A bow] and haveing a target and hunting bow .The target bow I spent more time at the bow press turning the string for peep rotation.Put a Tiger string on brand A and peep still rotated.And the 3rd .And then sold the bow.
The hunting bow brand A I still have and had to use a arrow liner mounted to the string.

Now I buy 2 brand B bows. And it dawned on me that I was haveing no peep problems from day one. Now I wanted to change cables and strings.And I heard of this new string made by Vapor Trails. And since Vapor Trails had made brand B bow strings at this time.And this was even a better grade of material than I was useing on my brand B bows I bought them.And again from day one there was no need to shoot the string out.They stayed put from day one till I sold one.

Now I buy a new brand C bow no peep problem from day one.
Then I buy a used Brand C bow.Both being just a like.And the owner of this used bow was a string maker.And you guess it the peep keeps rotating.And it had been pre shot by the original owner.

So now I will order a Vapor Trails XT string for this bow.

I realy think it has to do with the material the string is made out of ,and how it is pre streched.

Also I have seen peeps turned so many full turns in the direction to be rotated and before letting off the peep pressure the string was pumped a few times .Peep would stay put.

Your the Doc .You tell me :wink: 

Unk[Pepsi Smiley


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

have strings from Bucknasty and i just put peep in and adjust and shoot, no twist after that.
but cheap factory strings might stretch.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

In my experience factory strings take 200 + shots to settle 
Aftermaket like WC or VT settle after as little as 30 shots.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I use nothing else on my bows , CSS - Hoyt - Mathews , than Vapor Trail .
When i tried them first , after a phone call with Jarrod , i did 10 shots like recommended , then i installed the peep .
Now with a few month more experience and going through a couple of VT sets , i install the peep before the first shot , and never , never it was necessary to change the position again .It's only a question of material and workmanship , again it's the : you get what you pay for thing .


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

The Winner's Choice on my bow took about 20 shots. The Vapor Trail on my daughter's bow took over 100.


----------



## Twolf (Apr 4, 2006)

50-100 shots for me. Then install the peep and tie it in place. I use Mathew's Zebra string for 5 years now and It's been great. I haven't tried others but would like to on my next string change.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

*J&L Custom Strings*

i use J&L Custom Strings and about 20 shots and it settled right in, he builds a string while you wait, no extra serving where you dont want it, my son dry fired my feather max with a brand new string he had just built and that stayed right where it was no break in......


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

WiscTrav said:


> What kind of string? Factory or after market. I shot about 5 shots after installing Vapor Trails strings. 1000+ shots later the bow is still in specs. If the poll had a 0-50, that what I would have picked.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

I shoot VT's as well and I would have voted had you had a 0-50 option. I shot it maybe 3-4 shots at the pro shop where I got them put on as we were adjusting the height of the peep to my liking. It has never moved since.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, as everyone knows, I make the Little Jon bowstring jigs and serving winder. I make a few strings for myself, friends and for sale, basically to test my equipment. 

I recommend about 20 shots at maximum poundage before installing the peep. It may not be necessary, but it doesn't hurt. I build my strings under 300# of tension and let them recover for at least a 24 hour period. Then, I measure them to final length. I primarily, use TS1 Plus for the string and Ultracam for cabling. 

Generally, you can place the strings on a bow and go sight it in. But, if you want the best performance you should do some dynamic tuning. The dynamic tuning, I am talking about is bare shaft group tuning, creep tuning and walk back tuning. Now, if your shooting ability is limited then you can do the best you can; or have a friend help you; or use a Hooter Shooter. Dynamic tuning will get a few more points and make broadheads fly better; and give you added confidence in the bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have been making a few strings also and after placing them on the bow I shoot it to tune cams or cam and then paper tune and then install peep, so maybe 20 shots before I am all done but on alot of them its been less. I think it really depends on what material the strings are made of and how well they are strung and served.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The last set I bought, ProStrings, I shot the bow 100 times with no peep, or even a sight. Then checked timing and bow specs, installed peep, attached sight, tied a loop on an started tuning. My peep hasn't moved yet after 4000+ shots. The 100 probably were not necessary, but I did make sure everything was settled BEFORE fine tuning.:wink:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

My winners choice seemed to settle in very quickly. Less than one games' worth of shooting and the peep and cam marks settled right in.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

WOW looks like 50 to 100 took the cake


----------



## A4BEST (Nov 2, 2002)

I shoot Shel's ProStrings almost exclusively. My routine is 50 shots before installing peep. Now that the D loop has pretty much settled install the peep. If it has to go back into the press for any reason I shoot at least 6-10 shots before making any adjustments. 

I won a WC at a raffel and installed the peep without shooting and after 50 shots it had moved. However it now stays pretty well where placed. 

It's just my thinkin that a string taken off the jig, coiled up and shipped out requires a certin amount of shots to resettle the fibres. 

I shot a 2 day tourny last year where we got rained on a lot. Lots of folks having twist problems. With one of Shel's on my AR I had none!

Shel's ProStrings are Top Notch http://www.prostring.com/

Jeff


----------

